# New beds..portugal or england



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

Hi, finally we are near to coming over, am surrounded by bubble wrap and boxes. Can anyone tell me whether it would be better to buy a metal bed in Portugal or buy one here and bring over. I can't seem to find any site with many metal bedsteads. Have been recommended one called sergisil near Lagos but can't find it online. We're living just outside Lagos in Espiche. Hopefully we should have a moving date this week. Then the fun begins...
Jean.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hygiene, Sorry I mean Hi Jean,
Please be aware that Portuguese bed sizes are different, so if you bring UK beds and then you need to buy bedding in the future, you will discover that Ebay is your friend.


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

Haha, how many times have I heard that one! Yeah I did wonder about that and the bedding always seems much more expensive, maybe buying here is a better idea and then hit Next on visits home. Thanks
Jean Jeannie!!


----------

